# BIAB Pulley System - Aldi $7.99



## pommiebloke (3/2/13)

I just did my first BIAB yesterday after having trouble with my first AG (with dodgy mash tun) last week. Much easier all round, and it seems to suit my setup much better.

In my garage I have a pulley system for my mountain bike to store it on the roof. This was an enormous help when doing BIAB for hoisting the grain bag. Fully adjustable and it has a little "clutch" so you can move it up and down and secure it at any point one-handed.

I used it to lift the grain bag slightly off the bottom for mash out so as not to burn it and of course for draining at the end.

Anyway, I noticed that Aldi has the exact same system for sale from Wednesday 6th Feb for just $7.99 (heaps cheaper than I paid on eBay for mine). Needs securing to the ceiling obviously - I just screwed straight in to the joists.


----------



## sp0rk (3/2/13)

hmmm, 20kg max load
might be a little under powered for bigger grain bills


----------



## seemax (3/2/13)

i would think the 20kg limit is based on the assumption you are attaching to plasterboard and not solid timber


----------



## pommiebloke (3/2/13)

8 screws directly in to the roof joist will easy hold more than 20kg safely. I would say they are being conservative with their figures to cover their arse in the event you fix it poorly and try to swing off it.


----------



## Bribie G (3/2/13)

Even with a big grain bill you wouldn't be hauling more than about 15 most times - pull it up gradually.


----------



## stux (3/2/13)

My big grainbills start at 16KG (OG 1.055), then you add water


----------



## Rowy (3/2/13)

Hope this thread isn't going to turn into a yours is bigger than mine thing :lol:


----------



## joshuahardie (3/2/13)

I have a couple of these for my bikes and they are fine for the task but not great.
They system is not terribly smooth and the supplied screws are unusable. they round off the heads easily.

Just use better screws an accept it will not glide smoothly and I am sure it will do the job


----------



## Verbyla (3/2/13)

My guess would also be that they're assuming you'd be fixing it to the plasterboard. Bit of timber support and it should be fine........ shotgun not testing that theory first!!!


----------



## pommiebloke (3/2/13)

joshuahardie said:


> I have a couple of these for my bikes and they are fine for the task but not great.
> They system is not terribly smooth and the supplied screws are unusable. they round off the heads easily.
> 
> Just use better screws an accept it will not glide smoothly and I am sure it will do the job


I have to say my experience is different. The one I have glides and stops smoothly but there is a certain knack to it, kind of like adjusting venetian blinds.


----------



## Mattress (3/2/13)

Rowy said:


> Hope this thread isn't going to turn into a yours is bigger than mine thing :lol:


But yours is bigger than mine.


----------



## lael (6/2/13)

Stux said:


> My big grainbills start at 16KG (OG 1.055), then you add water


60L batch?


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/2/13)

I wonder how durable something like this would be and how much wear it would take before having problems. In my opinion investing $55 in the right bits and pieces that will last is a better way to go in the long run. Here is what I bought in April last year:

Pulley System Bunnings & BCF
6mmx15m Rope $4 Bunnings
1x SS Hook Snap 6x60mm $4 Bunnings
Shackel $2 Bunnings
SS Pulleys $20.95 x 2 = $42 BCF
Total: $52

Brewing doubles all the time its well within its limits but I only wish I bought the double pulleys making it half as light in weight again. That bike rack system from aldi may well work but only time will tell until it may fall to bits.


----------



## stux (6/2/13)

That's roughly my pulley system. 

Works fine for doubles, struggles a bit with triples (60L)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/album/950-biab-pulley-21/


----------



## woodwormm (6/2/13)

i run two of those bike pulleys for my kayak (30kg) had to change the supplied string for some rope but it works well. However I would not trust one of them for a hefty bag of boiling mess hovering over a pot of 100 degree liquid.... cheap aint worth it when you're sitting in the ER with burns.


----------



## Baulko Brewer (6/2/13)

I use this to hold my Kayak, paddle etc.

The weight is easily in excess of 20kg. It is attached to the joists

Edit- Great minds Printed Forms


----------



## Florian (6/2/13)

Might get one for my kayak as well, or maybe two as it's on the heavier side. 
Then another few to let all sorts of stuff disappear from the garage floor.

Good find, can't go wrong at $8.


----------

